# Ginkgo biloba 'Blue Cloud'



## Linus_Cello (Apr 22, 2014)

http://www.bloglovin.com/viewer?pos...JvbS1idWNoaG9sei5odG1s&frame=1&click=0&user=0

(Not funny...)


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 22, 2014)

Cool. Is that normal?

Would make for a cool looking bonsai never to a fiery-red Japanese Maple.

Oo! I'm so tempted, thankfully I can't afford the minimum order of 20 plants @ $48 a pop.


----------



## John M (Apr 23, 2014)

The blog was posted on April 1....April Fool's Day.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 23, 2014)

Darn. A blue Biloba would have been cool. Where's the embarrassed emoticon?


----------



## John M (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah, I got all excited about it too. But, when you go to the blog link, someone in the comments section at the bottom points out it's an April Fool's joke. Then, I paid more attention to the date that the original post was made and it says April 1. Bummer.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 23, 2014)

Yah, I was initially excited, which is why I put the "warning: not funny." 
One of the comments mentioned a blue orchid. I see blue phals all the time (thanks to food coloring).


----------



## lepetitmartien (Apr 23, 2014)

Ringing bell = blue means issues with chlorophyl activity => check the date => bingo.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 23, 2014)

Not always. Some Acacia species have blue-gray foliage specifically to reflect UV and blue light that would otherwise damage the tissues. Granted, these are more gray than blue. Sadly it is very frustrating trying to bonsai an acacia. The new shoots appear and elongate almost over-night and are quite thick and stocky. It is difficult getting good ramification and more often than not you get knobby branches from the vigorous shooting. A Blue Biloba would have been just too wonderful. ;-(


----------



## lepetitmartien (Apr 24, 2014)

I know there's blue-gray leaves, but it's really way out of range.


----------

